# Software > OpenWrt >  Attitude Adjustment 12.09 final released

## Acinonyx

```
The OpenWrt Release Team would like to announce the 
final Attitude Adjustment Release (12.09).


  _______                     ________        __
 |       |.-----.-----.-----.|  |  |  |.----.|  |_
 |   -   ||  _  |  -__|     ||  |  |  ||   _||   _|
 |_______||   __|_____|__|__||________||__|  |____|
          |__| W I R E L E S S   F R E E D O M
 -----------------------------------------------------
 ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT (12.09, r36088)
 -----------------------------------------------------
  * 1/4 oz Vodka      Pour all ingredients into mixing
  * 1/4 oz Gin        tin with ice, strain into glass.
  * 1/4 oz Amaretto
  * 1/4 oz Triple sec
  * 1/4 oz Peach schnapps
  * 1/4 oz Sour mix
  * 1 splash Cranberry juice
 -----------------------------------------------------


The OpenWrt 12.09 "attitude_adjustment" source can be checked out at:
  svn://svn.openwrt.org/openwrt/tags/attitude_adjustment_12.09/


Further information on how to checkout the release source is found at:
  https://dev.openwrt.org/wiki/GetSource


Highlights since Backfire 10.03.1:
  * Dropped support for legacy Broadcom target (brcm-2.4)
  * Switched to Kernel 3.3
  * Switched to uClibc 0.9.33.2
  * Switched x86 images from ext2 to ext4 filesystem
  * Improved parallel building support
  * New netifd implementation to replace the old script based network 
    configuration system
  * Switched to shadow passwords
  * Support for external overlay filesystems in release images
  * Various firewall enhancements
  * Wireless driver updates and stability improvements
  * Experimential support for 5 and 10 MHz channels in ath5k and ath9k
  * Package updates and dependency fixes
  * New target support: ramips, bcm2708 (Raspberry Pi) and others
  * Support for further router models
  * Support for building with eglic instead of uClibc
  * Support for 6RD configuration
  * Support for bridge firewalling in release images


Known Issues:
  * Most open tickets at the time of the final builds
  * Lower end devices with only 16 MiB RAM will easily run out of
    Memory, for bcm47xx based devices is Backfire with brcm-2.4 
    recommended


More detailed information available at:
  https://dev.openwrt.org/query?status...justment+12.09


Detailed core changelog at: 
  https://dev.openwrt.org/log/branches...ude_adjustment


Detailed packages changelog at: 
  https://dev.openwrt.org/log/branches/packages_12.09


Binaries can be downloaded at:
  http://downloads.openwrt.org/attitude_adjustment/12.09/


Yours truly,
The OpenWrt developer team
```

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα Ακινε! αααααα θελω και εγω!!!!! ακόμα δεν αξιώθηκα να το περάσω!!  :: (

----------


## Nikiforos

http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=62

Τελικα το εβαλα και μαμει! πολυ καλυτερο απο το 10.03! σημερα το εβαλα και στο Rspro επιτελους!

----------

